

Where do the foreign born work? - barry-cotter
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/04/07/us/20090407-immigration-occupation.html#view=all

======
JeremyChase
Seeing something like this in graphical form really drives it home. Those of
us in the US should be very grateful that we have such a good labor pool.

~~~
catz
I can not believe that there are so many workers from Haiti and Al Salvador. I
would have thought that they would cut down on semi-skilled labour.

------
jcl
What is the deal with the Vietnamese hairdressers? From the charts, it seems
that over 10% of Vietnamese workers are hairdressers (or "other grooming
services"), and they are more numerous than the hairdressers of all other
nations, combined.

~~~
ggchappell
> What is the deal with the Vietnamese hairdressers?

Good question. And we can ask it for other categories, too. There are several
in which one country dominates the field.

3\. Computer software developers: India

8\. Nurses: Philippines

14\. Cooks: Mexico

16\. Hairdressers: Vietnam

19\. Gardeners: Mexico

20\. Janitors: Mexico

24\. Farm laborers: Mexico

Farm laborers coming from mexico makes sense. But what about nurses from the
Philippines?

~~~
ks
English is one of the two official languages in the Philippines, and they also
have a high standard of education. That combination is perfect for nurses.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_English>

